# Identify this bow



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Could use ....*

pic of the cams .... my bets on a Golden Eagle early '80's:embara:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pintojk said:


> pic of the cams .... my bets on a Golden Eagle early '80's:embara:


I think its a Golden Eagle too but was fairly sure the bow was newer.

Thanks pintojk.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Could be anything...several companies used a very similar riser design. PSE had one, Golden Eagle, and American. Might also be a "Frankenbow" - the limbs and riser have different paint jobs, and the Martin cables, make me wonder if it was assembled out of various parts from different companies.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I think the handle may be a golden eagle. Don't believe Martin ever made a handle with that design integral limb cup. Looks similar to a PSE Lazer Magnum but that bow did not have that sculpture between the bottom limb and the stabilizer bushing.

Mountaineer had a handle similar but not with the sculpture referenced above. American had a similar design but I am not up on any details.


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

*golden eagle*



Slippy Field said:


> Can anyone please identify this bow, the cables say Martin, the bow was manufactured around '91 I believe.
> 
> Thanks!



looks like a early 80's Golden Eagle as another menber stated
i used to shoot golden eagle bows in the 80's the rizers sure looks like there rizer design i shot the real fancy one with the hard rock maple recurve limbs wite colored with the gold wood inlays at the tip and at the limbolt area with that same rizer in silver with black overspray one of the best looking bows i ever ownd and shoot great to i miss that bow:sad:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

That is a mid 80's Golden Eagle hawk. The camo looks like hand done but under it they came in black. The cams look like the tears drop cams around 50% let off or lower


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

FiFi said:


> That is a mid 80's Golden Eagle hawk. The camo looks like hand done but under it they came in black. The cams look like the tears drop cams around 50% let off or lower


Thanks! I think we have a winner. Yeah, the let off is certainly 50% or LESS.

I know nothing about the camoing of the bow, I assumed it came that way but I guess not.

Thanks again to everyone for sharing their expertise:thumbs_up


----------



## dave_cody (Sep 5, 2003)

I have an old PSE Elite series that looks very similar to this bow.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Definetly a Golden Eagle Hawk 1984-85 vintage. I owned a couple of them.
Riser definetly looked alot like the PSE's :thumbs_up Bow came in black powder coat riser and camo limbs or Glossy Black all over. That un's defintely been painted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

PSE's were thinner and smoother and shorter, I beleive PSE sold the molds to American archery when the went to the CF6/7 risers


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Golden Eagle Hawk.....A friend and myself ordered one each. Seemed to be a fast bow at the time. I don't remember what the limbs were made of.......just remember they were real wood....was a very pretty bow. And they shot pretty good too. Thought I was walking in high cotton when I got that bow...lol
Wish I still had it just for the memories.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

If your bow cam with wood limbs it would have been a Golden Eagle Falcon, the hawk cam with bar stock glass limbs from gordon composites


----------



## Shooters Edge (Feb 6, 2005)

*Don't be fooled by the camo...*

Yep Golden Eagle...80's of course. But don't get fooled by these camo jobs. The first year that PSE did camo involved holding stencils to the parts and shooting it with spray paint....Can't say I had the...Hmmm, pleasure of doing it myself, but plenty of people here in Tucson did.


----------

